# CFD and FEM part2



## Securitysuite (27 يونيو 2010)

​* Jacob Fish, Ted Belytschko, "A First Course in Finite Elements" *
Wiley | 2007 | ISBN: 0470035803 | 336 pages | PDF | 4,4 MB 
Developed from the authors, combined total of 50 years undergraduate and graduate teaching experience, this book presents the finite element method formulated as a www.duansci.com/read general-purpose numerical procedure for solving engineering problems governed by partial differential equations.

Focusing on the formulation and application of the finite element method through the integration of finite element theory, code development, and software application, the book is both introductory and self-contained, as well as being a hands-on experience for any student.

This authoritative text on Finite Elements:

Adopts a generic approach to the subject, and is not application specific 
In conjunction with a web-based chapter, it integrates code development, theory, and application in one book 
Provides an accompanying Web site that includes ABAQUS Student Edition, Matlab data and programs, and instructor resources 
Contains a comprehensive set of homework problems at the end of each chapter 
Produces a practical, meaningful course for both lecturers, planning a finite element module, and for students using the text in private study. 
Accompanied by a book companion website housing supplementary material that can be found at http://www.wileyeurope.com/college/Fish 
A First Course in Finite Elements is the ideal practical introductory course for junior and senior undergraduate students from a variety of science and engineering disciplines. The accompanying advanced topics at the end of each chapter also make it suitable for courses at graduate level, as well as for practitioners who need to attain or refresh their knowledge of finite elements through private study. 

http://uploading.com/files/7ea5b85e/0470035803FiniteElements.rar





​* The Finite Element Method in Engineering *
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann | ISBN: 075067072X | edition 1998 | CHM | 556 pages | 11,2 mb
Very useful introductory text - developing from first principles to clearly explained practical methods.
The Finite Element Method in Engineering 2nd Edition
--This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title.
An updated and improved version of a finite element text long noted for its practical applications approach, its readability, and ease of use.

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/jfjbs034v





​* Nonlinear Continuum Mechanics for Finite Element Analysis *
Publisher: Cambridge University Press | ISBN: 0521838703 | edition 2008 | PDF | 338 pages | 22,1 mb
The first edition of this successful text considered nonlinear geometrical behavior and nonlinear hyperelastic materials, and the numerics needed to model such phenomena. By presenting both nonlinear continuum analysis and associated finite element techniques in one, Bonet and Wood provide, in the new edition of this successful text, a complete, clear, and unified treatment of these important subjects

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/phw6zhcvh





​* Peter I. Kattan, "MATLAB Guide to Finite Elements: An Interactive Approach" *
Springer | 2007 | ISBN: 3540706976 | 430 pages | PDF | 1,4 MB 
This successful textbook explores the numerical implementation of Finite Element Analysis using the computer program MATLAB, which is very popular today in engineering and engineering education. The book contains a short tutorial on MATLAB as well as a systematic strategy for the treatment of finite element methods. Useful to both students and researchers in engineering, it provides various examples and exercises from mechanical, civil and aerospace engineering, as well as from materials science. The book especially stresses the interactive use of MATLAB, with each example solved in an interactive manner. The accompanying CD-ROM includes more than fifty MATLAB functions specifically written to be used with this book in the form of a MATLAB Finite Element Toolbox. An extensive solutions manual is provided as well, which includes detailed solutions to all the problems in the book for classroom use. This second edition includes a new brick (solid) element with eight nodes and a one-dimensional fluid flow element. A review of the applications of finite elements in various fields such as fluid flow, heat transfer, structural dynamics, electro-magnetics, is added as well.

http://uploading.com/files/bf2be21c/3540706976_MATLAB.rar






​* Herbert Baaser, "Development and Application of the Finite Element Method based on MATLAB" *
Springer | 2010 | ISBN: 3642131522 | 64 pages | PDF | 1 MB 
From preface:

The intention of this booklet is a brief but general introduction into the
treatment of the Finite Element Method (FEM)
...

In the main focus are students of applied mechanics, mechanical and civil
engineering sciences and interested CAx engineers doing their daily job and
want to know what happens behind. For all of them, this book enables a
self–study in doing and implementation of given or self developed algorithm
within the wide field of the Finite Element Method. Thus, one can easily go
into a training in basics of element and material formulations.
Additionally, some sections or hints may animate the reader for a critical
reflexion of his doing in using commercial FE codes and relating applications.
Often, this enables an increase of effectivity in the state of development when
there is a open tool for implementations before one goes to the user interfaces
of commercial FE systems. By that understanding, the FEM can also be seen
as optimal approximation method for nonlinear (solid) continuum mechanics
as well for the spatial description as for the nonlinearities of the material law,
which become a more and more relevance in engineering simulations.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NHSJN01Q





​* Finite Element Procedures (Part 1-2) *
Publisher: Prentice Hall | ISBN: 0133014584 | edition 1995 | PDF | 1050 pages | 10,4 mb
For courses in finite element methods, finite element analysis taught in departments of Civil, Mechanical, Aerospace, Agriculture, and Mechanics departments. Course for which this book is appropriate is usually taught to seniors or graduate students.Comprehensive -- this text explores the full range of finite element methods used in engineering practice for actual applications in computer-aided design. It provides not only an introduction to finite element methods and the commonality in the various techniques, but explores state-of-the-art methods as well -- with a focus on what are deemed to become "classical techniques" -- procedures that will be standard and authoritative for finite element analysis for years to come.


http://turbobit.net/rpawwkjlh7gh.html







​* G. W. Rowe, C. E. N. Sturgess, P. Hartley, I. Pillinger, "Finite-Element Plasticity and Metalforming Analysis" *
Cambridge University Press | 1991 | ISBN: 0521383625, 0521017319 | 323 pages | PDF | 7,8 MB 
Finite Element Plasticity and Metalforming Analysis is specifically devoted to the finite element method and its use in plasticity problems. It details the theoretical background, assuming little previous knowledge, and how it can be used to examine realistic metalforming processes. Forging, rolling and extrusion are typical processes covered in the text, in addition to more specific problems. It is the first text that describes in detail elastic-plastic finite-element theory and how it is used in forming analyses. For the most realistic problems large capacity computing facilities are required, but the text describes simplified versions of the program that can be run on microcomputers and includes a full listing of a program that can be used for demonstration purposes. A full bibliography of books and research papers, with 700 entries, is provided to aid those investigating the subject. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9RQZJBQE





​*Introduction to Computational Plasticity*
Oxford University Press, USA | August 18, 2005 | ISBN-10: 0198568266 | 258 pages | 3.87 Mb
This book gives an introduction to computational plasticity and includes the kinematics of large deformations, together with relevant continuum mechanics. Central to the book is its focus on computational plasticity, and we cover an introduction to the finite element method which includes both quasi-static and dynamic problems. We then go on to describe explicit and implicit implementations of plasticity models in to finite element software. Throughout the book, we describe the general, multiaxial form of the theory but uniquely, wherever possible, reduce the equations to their simplest, uniaxial form to develop understanding of the general theory and we hope physical insight. We provide several examples of implicit and explicit implementations of von Mises time-independent and visco-plasticity in to the commercial code ABAQUS (including the fortran coding), which should prove invaluable to research students and practicing engineers developing ABAQUS 'UMATs'. The book bridges the gap between undergraduate material on plasticity and existing advanced texts on nonlinear computational mechanics, which makes it ideal for students and practicing engineers alike. It introduces a range of engineering applications, including superplasticity, porous plasticity, cyclic plasticity and thermo-mechanical fatigue, to emphasize the subject's relevance and importance. 

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/70ouhvgdd





​* Jean-Michel Bergheau, Roland Fortunier, "Finite Element Simulation of Heat Transfer" *
Wiley-ISTE | 2008 | ISBN: 1848210531 | 320 pages | PDF | 2 MB 
This book introduces the finite element method applied to the resolution of industrial heat transfer problems. Starting from steady conduction, the method is gradually extended to transient regimes, to traditional non-linearities, and to convective phenomena. Coupled problems involving heat transfer are then presented. Three types of couplings are discussed: coupling through boundary conditions (such as radiative heat transfer in cavities), addition of state variables (such as metallurgical phase change), and coupling through partial differential equations (such as electrical phenomena).? A review of the various thermal phenomena is drawn up, which an engineer can simulate. The methods presented will enable the reader to achieve optimal use from finite element software and also to develop new applications.

http://uploading.com/files/518b1643/1848210531_FiniteElement.rar





​* Maurice Petyt, "Introduction to Finite Element Vibration Analysis" *
Cambridge University Press | 1998 | ISBN: 0521634172, 0521266076 | 576 pages | PDF | 3,3 MB 
This book presents an introduction to the mathematical basis of finite element analysis as applied to vibrating systems. Finite element analysis is a technique that is very important in modeling the response of structures to dynamic loads and is widely used in aeronautical, civil and mechanical engineering as well as naval architecture. Commercial computer programs based on this technique already exist. Nevertheless, a knowledge of the mathematical principles involved is necessary before they can be successfully used. Therefore, this book assumes no previous knowledge of finite element techniques by the reader. The author has taught courses on the subject at undergraduate and postgraduate levels. The book has been written in a modular style to make it suitable for use in courses of varying length and level.

http://turbobit.net/lw54ig2el5k9.html





​* Charles Hirsch, "Numerical Computation of Internal and External Flows,Vol. 1: Fundamentals of Numerical Discretization" *
John Wiley & Sons | 2001 | ISBN: 0471923850 | 515 pages | PDF | 14,1 MB 
Numerical Computation of Internal and External Flows Volume 1: Fundamentals of Numerical Discretization C. Hirsch, Vrije Universiteit Brussel, Brussels, Belgium This is the first of two volumes which together describe comprehensively the theory and practice of the numerical computation of internal and external flows. In this volume, the author explains the use of basic computational methods to solve problems in fluid dynamics, comparing these methods so that the reader can see which would be the most appropriate to use for a particular problem. The book is divided into four parts. In the first part, mathematical models are introduced. In the second part, the various numerical methods are described, while in the third and fourth parts the workings of these methods are investigated in some detail. Volume 2 will be concerned with the applications of numerical methods to flow problems, and together the two volumes will provide an excellent reference for practitioners and researchers working in computational fluid mechanics and dynamics. *******s Preface Nomenclature Part 1 The Mathematical Models for Fluid Flow Simulations at Various Levels of Approximation Introduction Chapter 1 The Basic Equations of Fluid Dynamics Chapter 2 The Dynamic Levels of Approximation Chapter 3 The Mathematical Nature of the Flow Equations and their Boundary Conditions Part II Basic Discretization Techniques Chapter 4 The Finite Difference Method Chapter 5 The Finite Element Method Chapter 6 Finite Volume Method and Conservative Discretizations Part III The Analysis of Numerical Schemes Chapter 7 The Concepts of Consistency, Stability and Convergence Chapter 8 The Von Neumann Method for Stability Analysis Chapter 9 The Method of the Equivalent Differential Equation for the Analysis of Stability Chapter 10 The Matrix Method for Stability Analysis Part IV The Resolution of Discretized Equations Chapter 11 Integration Methods for Systems of Ordinary Differential Equations Chapter 12 Iterative Methods for the Resolution of Algebraic Systems Appendix Thomas Algorithm for Tridiagonal Systems Index 


http://depositfiles.com/de/files/yvtwzwruc





​* Eugenio Oñate, "Structural Analysis with the Finite Element Method. Linear Statics: Volume 1: Basis and Solids" *
Springer | 2009 | ISBN: 1402087322 | 446 pages | PDF | 24,3 MB 
STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS WITH THE FINITE ELEMENT METHOD

Linear Statics

Volume 1 : The Basis and Solids

Eugenio Oñate



The two volumes of this book cover most of the theoretical and computational aspects of the linear static analysis of structures with the Finite Element Method (FEM). The ******* of the book is based on the lecture notes of a basic course on Structural Analysis with the FEM taught by the author at the Technical University of Catalonia (UPC) in Barcelona, Spain for the last 30 years.

Volume1 presents the basis of the FEM for structural analysis and a detailed description of the finite element formulation for axially loaded bars, plane elasticity problems, axisymmetric solids and general three dimensional solids. Each chapter describes the background theory for each structural model considered, details of the finite element formulation and guidelines for the application to structural engineering problems. The book includes a chapter on miscellaneous topics such as treatment of inclined supports, elastic foundations, stress smoothing, error estimation and adaptive mesh refinement techniques, among others. The text concludes with a chapter on the mesh generation and visualization of FEM results.

The book will be useful for students approaching the finite element analysis of structures for the first time, as well as for practising engineers interested in the details of the formulation and performance of the different finite elements for practical structural analysis.

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/jjw60gt63





​*O.A. Bauchau, J.I. Craig, "Structural Analysis: With Applications to Aerospace Structures" *
Springer | 2009 | ISBN: 9048125154 | 943 pages | PDF | 12,6 MB 
The authors and their colleagues developed this text over many years, teaching undergraduate and graduate courses in structural analysis courses at the Daniel Guggenheim School of Aerospace Engineering of the Georgia Institute of Technology.


The emphasis is on clarity and unity in the presentation of basic structural analysis concepts and methods. The equations of linear elasticity and basic constitutive behaviour of isotropic and composite materials are reviewed. The text focuses on the analysis of practical structural components including bars, beams and plates. Particular attention is devoted to the analysis of thin-walled beams under bending shearing and torsion. Advanced topics such as warping, non-uniform torsion, shear deformations, thermal effect and plastic deformations are addressed. A unified treatment of work and energy principles is provided that naturally leads to an examination of approximate analysis methods including an introduction to matrix and finite element methods.

This teaching tool based on practical situations and thorough methodology should prove valuable to both lecturers and students of structural analysis in engineering worldwide.

This is a textbook for teaching structural analysis of aerospace structures. It can be used for 3rd and 4th year students in aerospace engineering, as well as for 1st and 2nd year graduate students in aerospace and mechanical engineering.​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

*Richard Petela - Engineering Thermodynamics of Thermal Radiation: for Solar Power Utilization*
McGraw-Hill Professional | ISBN: 0071639624 | 2010-01-12 | PDF | 416 pages | 2.51 Mb

Complete coverage of the thermodynamics of radiation matter for solar energy utilization
This comprehensive guide reviews the fundamentals of the thermodynamics of radiation matter--photon gas. The book introduces the exergy of radiation through the most advanced thermodynamic analysis of the solar power processes involving radiation.

Engineering Thermodynamics of Thermal Radiation: For Solar Power Utilization provides, for the first time, an exhaustive discussion on energy and exergy analysis of radiation processes. Extensive details on the exergy of radiation are developed for evaluation of the practical uses of radiation. This volume contains quantitative calculation examples for solar heating, a solar chimney power plant, photosynthesis, and photovoltaic technology. Addressed to researchers, designers, and users of different solar installations, the book also has the potential to inspire the development of new applications of radiation exergy.

Coverage includes:
- Definitions and laws of substance and radiation 
- Laws of thermodynamic analysis, including energy and exergy analysis 
- Thermodynamic properties of photon gas 
- Exergy of emission and arbitrary radiation flux 
- Energy, entropy, and exergy radiation spectra of surfaces 
- Thermodynamic analysis of heat from the sun, a solar chimney power plant, photosynthesis, and the photovoltaic

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/lpso43u0z






* Boris S. Kerner, "Introduction to Modern Traffic Flow Theory and Control: The Long Road to Three-Phase Traffic Theory" *
Springer | 2009 | ISBN: 3642026044 | 265 pages | PDF | 13,3 MB 

This in-depth treatment explains the nature of traffic breakdown and the resulting congestion in vehicular traffic on the basis of three-phase traffic theory, in a manner consistent with real measured traffic data. The author also addresses freeway traffic control methods within the framework of the theory. He demonstrates and explains why the earlier theoretical basis of transportation engineering, research and teaching cannot adequately describe traffic breakdown as observed in measured traffic data. Links between three-phase traffic theory and earlier traffic flow theories are discussed. Last but not least, the book provides a new fundament for transportation engineering, in particular highway traffic management, as well as the background needed to research the complex system dynamics in traffic flow and transportation networks. It will appeal to students, engineers, and physicists interested in transportation systems and complex dynamical systems in general.

http://uploading.com/files/f21751a8/3642026044Traffic.zip








*Gas Turbines: A Handbook of Air, Land and Sea Applications By Claire Soares *
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann 2007 | 776 Pages | ISBN: 0750679697 | PDF | 21 MB



No other current publication offers the professional engineer or technician the wealth of useful guidance on nearly every aspect of gas turbine design, installation, operation, maintenance and repair as this bookdoes. Gas Turbines makes the job of any engineer involved in the design, selection, operation and maintenance of most nearly any type of gas turbine more efficient and more successful. The book offers the reader a "big picture" view of how to make the right decisions when planning what type of gas turbine to use for a particular application, taking into consideration not only operational requirements but long-term life-cycle costs in upkeep and repair and future usage.

Concise overviews of all important theoretical bases in thermodynamics and fluid dynamics upon which gas turbine engines depend are presented. The author is an experienced industry consultant, with experience at such leading manufacturers of gas turbines as GE and Rolls Royce and relates how factors affect proper design, correct selection and specifications, and long-term successful operation for the application in question.. The book offers professional engineers hard-to-find manufacturer's data with extensive interpretation and explanation. 

· Overview of major components, with a brief history of theory and development
· Important maintenance-related chapters 
· Unique offering of manufacturer's specifications and performance criteria and future trends 
· One-of-a-kind guidance on the economics and business management of turbine selection, as well as on installation and instrumentation/calibration 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KHKIKUHA





​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

​*"Advanced Computer-aided Fixture Design" by Yiming (Kevin) Rong, Samuel H. Huang, Zhikun Hou*
Elsevier Academic Press | 2005 | ISBN: 0125947518 | 426 pages | PDF | 7 Mb 
The book shows how CAFD may lead to a significant reduction of product and process development time and production cost, and how CAFD can increase quality assurance through simulation and science-based technical specification and cost estimation in business quoting, especially in current supplier-based manufacturing.

The aim of this book is to provide a comprehensive knowledge of CAFD and to introduce the recent research advance on CAFD as well as in relevant fields. This book is mainly based on the authors’ long time research work on CAFD.​For more than 15 years, computer-aided fixture design (CAFD) techniques have been developed and gradually applied in industry. 
The motivation of CAFD is to generate conceptual and detail fixture designs rapidly even in product and production design stages, to provide tools for fixture design and process verification, and to implement the CAD/CAM integration.

The ******* of the book is uniquely designed for a thorough understanding of the CAFD and related topics, from fixture planning to tolerance analysis both inter-setups and intra-setup, and from fixture structural design to fixture design verification. 

This book can be used as a text book for engineering graduate students in class study or an engineering reference book for manufacturing engineers in workshop practice.

*Table of *******s *

Preface
Author Biographies
Ch. 1 Introduction
Ch. 2 Computerized Manufacturing Setup Planning
Ch. 3 Computer-aided Fixture Design
Ch. 4. Computer-aided Fixture Design Verification
Ch. 5. Fixturing Stiffness Analysis
Ch. 6. Fixturing Modeling and Analysis
Index

http://www.easy-share.com/1910992794/AdvComAidFixDes.rar






​* Hydraulic Fluids *
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann | ISBN: 0340676523 | edition 1996 | PDF | 188 pages | 13,4 mb
Since the first use of water as a hydraulic medium in the late 18th century, hydraulics has become an indispensable discipline of engineering science. Enormous technological advances have been made in the intervening years, but this has not been reflected in the available literature on the numerous fluids involved.
Based on 40 years of experience with Shell in Norway, this reference text brings together a comprehensive coverage of the behaviour and selection of hydraulic fluids. It includes a full analysis of recent advances in synthetic oils - media which will inevitably become more dominant as natural products become more scarce.
Hydraulic Fluids provides an overview that both students and professionals involved with hydraulics, whether concerned with the mechanical components or system design or selection and maintenance of the fluids themselves, will refer to again and again as it provides relevant information on all the major hydraulic fluids in a single volume. 

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/ozsl932g4






​* Jaan Kiusalaas, "Numerical Methods in Engineering with Python, Second Edition" *
Cambridge University Press | 2010 | ISBN: 0521191327 | 432 pages | PDF | 3 MB 
Numerical Methods in Engineering with Python, 2nd Edition is a text for engineering students and a reference for practicing engineers, especially those who wish to explore Python. This new edition features 18 additional exercises and the addition of rational function interpolation. Brent's method of root finding was replaced by Ridder's method, and the Fletcher-Reeves method of optimization was dropped in favor of the downhill simplex method. Each numerical method is explained in detail, and its shortcomings are pointed out. The examples that follow individual topics fall into two categories: hand computations that illustrate the inner workings of the method and small programs that show how the computer code is utilized in solving a problem. This second edition also includes more robust computer code with each method, which is available on the book Web site. This code is made simple and easy to understand by avoiding complex bookkeeping schemes, while maintaining the essential features of the method.

http://turbobit.net/3x3ipqw204zv.html​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* S. Mohammadi, "Discontinuum Mechanics : Using Finite and Discrete Elements" *
MgH | 2003 | ISBN: 1853129593 | 328 pages | PDF | 25,7 MB 

Textbook introducing the mathematical and computational concepts of contact mechanics which are used increasingly in industrial and academic application of the combined finite/discrete element method. 

http://uploading.com/files/f37a51b1/1853129593%2BDiscontinuumMechanics.rar/








* Gérard Meunier, "The Finite Element Method for Electromagnetic Modeling" *
Wiley-ISTE | 2008 | ISBN: 1848210302 | 832 pages | PDF | 5,1 MB 

Written by specialists of modeling in electromagnetism, this book pres a comprehensive review of the finite element method for low frequency applications. Fundamentals of the method as well as new advances in the field are described in detail.
Chapters 1 to 4 present general 2D and 3D static and dynamic formulations by the use of scalar and vector unknowns and adapted interpolations for the fields (nodal, edge, face or volume).
Chapter 5 is dedicated to the presentation of different macroscopic behavior laws of materials and their implementation in a finite element context: anisotropy and hysteretic properties for magnetic sheets, iron losses, non-linear permanent magnets and superconductors.
More specific formulations are then proposed: the modeling of thin regions when finite elements become misfit (Chapter 6), infinite domains by using geometrical transformations (Chapter 7), the coupling of 2D and 3D formulations with circuit equations (Chapter 8), taking into account the movement, particularly in the presence of Eddy currents (Chapter 9) and an original approach for the treatment of geometrical symmetries when the sources are not symmetric (Chapter 10).
Chapters 11 to 13 are devoted to coupled problems: magneto-thermal coupling for induction heating, magneto-mechanical coupling by introducing the notion of strong and weak coupling and magneto-hydrodynamical coupling focusing on electromagnetic instabilities in fluid conductors.
Chapter 14 presents different meshing methods in the context of electromagnetism (presence of air) and introduces self-adaptive mesh refinement procedures. Optimization techniques are then covered in Chapter 15, with the adaptation of deterministic and probabilistic methods to the numerical finite element environment.
Chapter 16 presents a variational approach of electromagnetism, showing how Maxwell equations are derived from thermodynamic principles.


http://uploading.com/files/8176ame3/1848210302_Electromagnetic.rar







*Domain Decomposition Techniques for Boundary Elements : Application to Fluid Flow (Advances in Boundary Elements) *
WIT Press | May 30, 2007 | ISBN-10: 1845641000 | 320 pages | PDF | 8 mb

Covers subdomain techniques of the Boundary Element Method. The book will be useful to all scientists and engineers interested in waves and lfuids, including graduate students, postdoctoral researchers, and academics, marine, civil and mechanical engineers, meteorologists and oceanographers.

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/voapghx4d​


----------



## mohamed ah mansour (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*100 %*

teslam ya basha alf shokr


----------

